# Staking frozen ground



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Well i've picked up a couple more residentials this week and i'm going to swing by tomorrow and see if any of them need to be staked. I'm not sure how frozen the ground will be but i'm guessing i could have a problem gettinng stakes in if I need to. I think i'm going to bring my drill with and drill a slightly smaller diameter hole to try to get them in . Any other suggestions?


----------



## deebo1133 (Sep 11, 2009)

My buddy rigged up a t handled shaft w/a foot wing welded close to the bottom and he uses that frozen or not. It is just a hair smaller diameter than the stakes. Works good frozen or not.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't over think it. 

We just use a piece of re-bar and a hammer. Sharpen the re-bar to a point and pound it into the ground where you want the hole to be. Honestly this time of the year all you need to do is get 2-3" down and the ground is still soft then you can just tap in the stake. It doesn't matter if the hole is alittle big because it will fill with snow or ice and not go anywhere until spring.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

terrapro;893718 said:


> Don't over think it.
> 
> We just use a piece of re-bar and a hammer. Sharpen the re-bar to a point and pound it into the ground where you want the hole to be. Honestly this time of the year all you need to do is get 2-3" down and the ground is still soft then you can just tap in the stake. It doesn't matter if the hole is alittle big because it will fill with snow or ice and not go anywhere until spring.


Yep- same here- works just fine...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I think this would be another scenario where the propane torch idea would be in order. Thaw the ground and hammer away.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

JDiepstra;894270 said:


> I think this would be another scenario where the propane torch idea would be in order. Thaw the ground and hammer away.


That would be hard to explain to the fire dept...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

wizardsr;894394 said:


> That would be hard to explain to the fire dept...


Funny you should say that- we had a call last winter for "plow on fire"- we got on scene to find that the guy had ice frozen to the connector where the hose goes into the cylinder, and tried to melt it off (to change the blown hose) with a torch 

Ended up setting his whole hydraulic unit on fire, and melted the front of his truck- moral of the story- DO NOT use a torch ANYWHERE near any kind of oil product...you'd think that would be obvious!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

wizardsr;894394 said:


> That would be hard to explain to the fire dept...


I was making reference to another thread where a guy said he was going to use a torch to melt ice spots instead of a smidge of ice melt. Guess you didn't read that one 



mkwl;894446 said:


> Funny you should say that- we had a call last winter for "plow on fire"- we got on scene to find that the guy had ice frozen to the connector where the hose goes into the cylinder, and tried to melt it off (to change the blown hose) with a torch
> 
> Ended up setting his whole hydraulic unit on fire, and melted the front of his truck- moral of the story- DO NOT use a torch ANYWHERE near any kind of oil product...you'd think that would be obvious!


DOH!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

a half inch pipe with a screw on cap on the end, about 6" shorter than the stake works fine, 

slide it over the stake, and it works like a slide hammer and the pipe supports the stake..........


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

12"L 3/8" auger bit in a good drill.......... zip and stick. It will drill out a hole for you in a heartbeat unless you hit rock


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

just use a drill, fast easy and efficent. what more could you want.


----------

